# TTOC 2005 annual event *Tickets on sale NOW!*



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

*Update: Tickets are now for sale in the TTOC shop!!!*

http://ttoc.co.uk/catalog/index.php?cPath=28_37

We are excited to finally announce the venue and date for the 2005 annual event.

Venue: Heritage Motor Centre (Gaydon, M40 J12)
Date: Sunday 26th June 2005 
AGM: Saturday 25th June 2005 (Ashorne Hill Conference Centre)

*Get it in your diary now!!!*

*Our FANTASTIC new TTOC website** is launched NOW* and more details are available by following the ticker link 8) 8) Thanks hugely to the volunteers that put it all together in their own time!! you know who you are... take a bow 8)

Rates and booking details for the hotel and tickets for the annual event will be made available over the next few weeks!

We deliberately selected a more central location to appeal to a greater number of owners!!! We know details are being posted early this year, but we are just following "advice" from last year where owners had booked holidays, etc and had requested earlier knowledge of the 2005 date, etc

We have confirmed loads of details already, but still have lots to do and lots to confirm... as I mentioned above there will be LOADS of updates available over the next few weeks and months!!

Get the date in your diary NOW and also don't forget to mention it to your spouses, etc... wouldn't want them booking a surprise holiday would we :wink:

http://ttoc.co.uk/catalog/index.php?cPath=28_37


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Tickets are NOW on sale!!! 

http://ttoc.co.uk/catalog/index.php?cPath=28_37


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

Got mine


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Sad, Sad,Sad....I'm sad 

Closer to Scotland this time (not that the distance ever bothered us as the Scottish banner carriers!) ...the timing is just not compatable with work...teaching and all that stuff, I have to take my hols in schools breaks 

I'm sure all those attending will have a wonderful time, the only saving grace is I won't have to look at hungover hubby after trying match Ben (xxxxmetal) and Paul (Senwar) with pints of Stella...he's really too old to be out with the youngsters 

Next year, early July - please 

Have a great day 

Jackie x


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

If I buy two tickets but I suddenly require a third whilst I'm on site, will I need to buy another one? :roll: :wink:


----------



## Loz180 (Sep 20, 2004)

So Which day is the BBQ?

   :wink:


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

I ordered my tickets two weeks ago (31st May) but they still haven't arrived and the order status shows as awaiting dispatch.

Any ideas when I will receive them please?

Thanks


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

Tickets will be sent out this week.


----------

